
Knack.io Launches Personalized Job Board for Engineers - leroyjware
https://knack.io
======
leroyjware
Our (free) personalized job board is live! Built BY engineers, FOR engineers
-- using Next.js with Serverless Components. We'll be publishing numerous
articles and open-source repos soon sharing some of what we've learned about
Next.js, Serverless Components, Lambda layers, and more. Thousands of jobs --
including remote ones -- tailored to your skillset. Check it out and send
feedback! [https://knack.io](https://knack.io)

